# Blind cat constantly calling



## Ajubby (Sep 12, 2014)

we adopted a blind cat and he has settled in really well with our other three. recently he has taken to calling a lot especially at night and he sits talking to himself next to a vent. We have given him food and attention but he still calls. He has been neutered so we are running of ideas and patience due to a real lack of sleep. Any advice would be gratefully received as although we know he cannot tell its night because he cannot see, we need to find a solution that works for us all.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Awww poor little mite! Is he allowed in the bedroom? Maybe he can sense that nobody is with him and is stressed?


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

How old is the cat, when he did he lose his sight?


----------



## Ajubby (Sep 12, 2014)

Like all the cats he is allowed to go wherever he wants to so he can come into the bedroom and often sits in the doorway calling. We decided to allow that so that if they wanted their own space they could always find a corner or a shelf/washing basket to sit they can. My husband has had to get up lots during the night in an attempt to stop his calling, he is the favourite of this cat, but nothing seems to work as he still does it even if he isn't left alone.


----------



## Ajubby (Sep 12, 2014)

He was handed in to the vets after being abandoned with another cat. When we went to meet him he was underweight, had patchy fur from over grooming and skin issues as well as claws that were bleeding. The vets had tested his sight and they say he can see no light at all although there is no visual sign that he cannot see until he moves. We discovered food allergies as he vomited food a lot and have sorted this out along with his over grooming because he has zylkene to help him along with his calm food. We don't know if he was born blind or if he may have had a blood pressure issue that caused it, the vets couldn't say. They estimated his age to be around 4 years old.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Ajubby said:


> we adopted a blind cat and he has settled in really well with our other three. recently he has taken to calling a lot especially at night and he sits talking to himself next to a vent.


Aw bless him, I guess the vent makes a quiet noise that he can hear but cannot understand because he is deaf. What kind of vent is it? Can it be blocked up?


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I doubt it's the vent that's upsetting him. Blind people, as a general rule, can get a little uneasy when it's completely quiet. We use the echo of sound bouncing off things to orient ourselves spatially. As a cat's footfalls are almost silent, I suspect this might be difficult for him, especially if he's calling at quiet times. He might also be calling to create the echo that he needs. Try leaving a radio on for him very quietly, and/or put a very, very quiet bell or a jingley tag on his collar. It's important that it's quiet so it doesn't overwhelm him, but just loud enough to make a gentle clink or tinkle when he moves. This will be enough to help him orient himself.

I'd also put different textures in doorways, or spray the doorway with a different scent so he can tell where he is even when it is quiet.

Instead of going to him when he calls, go there, give him a light touch, then walk away a few steps and encourage him to follow you. Lead him to the bedroom in this way and encourage him up onto the bed. If you repeat this enough, he will learn where you go to and thus, where to come for reassurance when he's feeling unsettled.

I do think that a constant low level noise like a really low radio will help a lot though.


----------



## Ajubby (Sep 12, 2014)

It's just a standard vent to let the house breathe so we aren't sure whether he is wanting to go outside because of what he smells through it. The issue with that is that we live on a busy road and given he is blind, there would be no way he would be safe. Building a cat run for all our cats has been considered but as we have right of access across the back of the house, it just isn't possible while allowing them space to get away from each other when they want.


----------



## Ajubby (Sep 12, 2014)

I know my husband would love it if he would settle on the bed. Those sound like really good ideas regarding the doors. When my husband comes in from work he will follow him everywhere, listening to his heavy footsteps and voice to help him. He always grooms his hair too as it is short, he does hate it when he cuts it very short for summer as he doesn't groom him till it grows. He's sat near the vent now and we are in the room with him. He's been calling a few times now already.

We just want him to be happy, especially as we've sorted out his food issues and excess self grooming. He has such lovely soft fur now, bless him.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Ajubby said:


> We don't know if he was born blind or if he may have had a blood pressure issue that caused it, the vets couldn't say. They estimated his age to be around 4 years old.


Has the blood pressure been checked again recently? My cat was much older when she went blind due to high blood pressure. She also suffered from a chronic disease and used to call a lot. She wasn't comfortable until she got the right treatment. So just observe your blind kitty and apply tips Carly posted. If nothing changes in the cat's behaviour it may be worth a visit to the vet for some test to rule out any underlying medical conditions.


----------



## Pandorawarlord (Mar 15, 2014)

just a thought as you don't say how long you have had this cat but he could be missing his companion friend you left at the vets, maybe they were close and would sleep together


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Ajubby said:


> It's just a standard vent to let the house breathe so we aren't sure whether he is wanting to go outside because of what he smells through it. The issue with that is that we live on a busy road and given he is blind, there would be no way he would be safe. Building a cat run for all our cats has been considered but as we have right of access across the back of the house, it just isn't possible while allowing them space to get away from each other when they want.


Would it be possible to take him out in the garden on a harness or walking jacket? it might just satisfy his curiosity!


----------



## Ajubby (Sep 12, 2014)

Regarding the blood pressure, he will be due his 6 month check in the next 3 weeks so I will ask if they can check that for us unless something happens requiring a visit sooner.

Regarding missing the other cat, it is possible but we don't have any information about how they were together as we understand whoever was feeding them just chucked the food in the room and let them to it. Really lucky he hadn't gone feral. One of our cats is attempting to get close and snuggle but he's unsure at the moment. We also got him some soft teddies and to get my husbands scent on them, he slept with them first and then we tried them with our cat. Unfortunately other than an initial curiosity that didn't work either.

We have discussed the harness and one of our other cats loves using hers. We need to tread carefully with this one though as he can see what we are trying to do and as harnesses have the quick release catches, if he gets really stressed outside, he could escape and be killed, the noises alone could be too much for him as the one who does go out can get skittish with car/bus noises. We have talked about trying a harness in the house first as a tester, at least that way its a safe environment where he can't get too hurt.

Whenever he has gone to the vets, they've been really pleased with they way he is. When we first adopted him his poor feet were so sore as was his skin and he just used to wolf down any food incase he didn't get anymore. He also looked more like a kitten than an adult cat. Now he has his full size, lovely claws, fur and skin and eats little but often portions of calm food to control how he eats and stop his vomiting.

We just want the best for him after such a rough life.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Have a look here at the Mynwood jackets I believe they are escape proof and very comfortable for the cat more so than a harness. 
MynwoodCatJackets.co.uk - The original handmade cat walking jackets


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I'd suggest Happy Housecat harnesses as the mynwood D rings have come undone on me, thankfully inside, but it could happen outside too.

Hare you tried the radio for him?


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I don't know where I heard this but you try wrapping a ticking clock in a towel and placing it near the kittie's favourite resting place! apparently this can be calming as it mimics a heartbeat. This could be a load of cobblers but anything is worth a try and you would have both these items in your home anyway!


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Pandorawarlord said:


> just a thought as you don't say how long you have had this cat but he could be missing his companion friend you left at the vets, maybe they were close and would sleep together


I was thinking the same thing and I think is is most likely to be his problem.

You don't say how long he has been with you. Poor kitty, who knows what hell he has been through. You don't know what happened to the other cat? If he is still at the shelter, can you bring that one home too? a shame they were separated.

I imagine he will adjust in time, in such a loving caring home as yours.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

All blind cats we had at the shelter so far were crying a lot. I thought it was a consequence of their condition.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

It's a consequence of them needing noise to know where they are, and learning to use that noise to get about. Children do the same thing too.

If you try and mimic a heardbeat you're likely to confuse him no end. He needs to know where his humans are, and this will just take time.


----------



## Ajubby (Sep 12, 2014)

We've had him since April 2013 and his calling has got worse in the last 3 months.

We did have the radio on but I don't think my husband had it plugged in the mains so we will try again tonight.

The first pic is the very first day he came home. the second is 6 months later with my husband and one of the other cats.

We'll have to try the clock too, once we make sure it will be in his favourite spot.

Thank you


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

He is very very handsome. I love the 2nd pic ... oh what a bliss  what's the name of your handsome kitty?


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

If it's only gotten worse in the last few months and nothing has changed in the house, then my advice is wrong. I was under the impression that he was a new cat to you. He needs to go to the vet, as the calling can often be indicative of something going wrong healthwise.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

carly87 said:


> If it's only gotten worse in the last few months and nothing has changed in the house, then my advice is wrong. I was under the impression that he was a new cat to you. He needs to go to the vet, as the calling can often be indicative of something going wrong healthwise.


My thoughts exactly. We got side tracked by his blindness and his story. He's been there a year and a half and this is new behavior. That kind of yowling can be an indication of deafness, high blood pressure or hyperthyroid disease, to name a few things.

He's a gorgeous boy and clearly settled in his loving home with you. I too urge a vet check up with blood work, including t-4 and free t-4 (to check thyroid) and a blood pressure check.


----------



## Ajubby (Sep 12, 2014)

Thank you. His name is Simba, the name the vets gave him, we didn't want to confuse him and give him another one as no one knew his original name. We will get him to the vets to be checked out as soon as they open.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Do let us know how it goes, and make sure they do his blood pressure, as some will overlook this as a cause.


----------

